# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دقیقا برای ثبت نام باید چه کار کنم؟

## Dr. Ali

سلام 
من حوصله ندارم دفترچه ثبت نام رو بخونم میشه بگین دقیقا برای ثبت نام باید چه مراحلی رو طی کنم؟
ممنون

----------


## Milad.Bt

سلام
http://register2.sanjesh.org/regsarasari95/

مراجعهکنید،کارت اعتباری برای شرکت در آزمون مدنظرتون رو خریداری کنید و ثبتــ نام رو شروع کنید.
البته ب دفترچه یک نگاه هم بندازید خالی از لطف نیست :Yahoo (1):

----------

